# Independence Day: Opening Scene / Satellite Collision / Area 51



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 11, 2021)

1. Imported Video to Logic.
2. Sync the the wav file to video (From completed score CD).
3. Sync Tempo / Bars to Video in Logic
4. Wrote Sync Tempo in Staffpad.
5. Stems without Reverb.
6. Listen to the original Mix and try to copy.
7. Mix Bus CLA-2A
8. Master Bus Scheps Ommni / L3-LL
9. Reverb Seventh Heaven / ChromaVerb
10. Libraries used: Berlin WW, Cine Brass, Cine Perc, Berlin Harp, Berlin Piano, Voxos, Berlin Strings, Ambience One.

Also did some tweaks on the performance (Breathing, Tempo, Dynamics, etc...)


----------



## themeworks (Mar 11, 2021)

FANTASTIC!

I love this. 

Is there a score video?


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks for listening.

I didn't have time to do a score video (very busy at the moment).

I try to focus on making more realistic mockup using the DAW.

For ex. sometimes Staffpad stops a long note (special is mf, f, ff ) to sudden. A real payer always do a little decrescendo even if not mark on the score.
Another thing is actually listen to the original mix and realize that sometimes they raise the volume on a particular instrument to enhance a part of the score.

A love Staffpad and some performance sounds better that some mockups done in DAW.
But when you import the stems to a DAW the improvement can be very good (at least to my ears).

I just wish Staffpad run a video Sync of some kind of timecode to Sync to a DAW (less time consuming on my part)

Cheers,
Gabriel


----------



## themeworks (Mar 12, 2021)

I know all about what you are saying about the dynamic drop offs. You have to either hold to next measure to gracefully tail off (not sure why this is a bug) or just use the automation curves to bring it down manually. It's not always, but does it with some 3rd party libraries - like a cliff. Hope they fix this in an update.

I try to stay pure to staffpad just out of principle for now, but sure - stems through Izotope or some more balancing, or adding synths/sounds not found in SP - is the final solution for actual production work. But I am shocked how close SP comes to that on its own... and I've used everything else for years. I come from the old school of writing music, not DAW piano-roll/scroll bars, so this is quite liberating for me. If only it existed when I was in conservatory.

You have a great ear. I can't wait to hear more.

Cheers!


----------



## emasters (Mar 12, 2021)

I also wish StaffPad expanded its horizons a bit - sync to video, import audio track(s), provide a midi composition track that works with an external keyboard, etc. It's a great platform to score in isolation and the export options are good. But with a bit of creative thought, it could expand beyond its current focus of a stand-alone scoring product. Not complaining, just dreaming....


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 13, 2021)

Amen to that emasters and I would add:

.Different instrument change to divisi staff
.Separate window for mix (console style)
.Master switch off Reverb (It is a fact that the majority of people that export Stems use another Reverb on the DAW)
.Make all the Slur/Ties, Articulations and Symbols Available as a keyboard entry (sometime when enter double Ties can be a pain to recognize)
.One dynamic mark to control both staffs one HP and Piano
.Selecting a group of bars and with on touch on the bottom right drag and paste down and right is great, but you should be able to drag up and to the left (this will speed up even more note entry).
.I will stop here cause I am not complaining too just want it to get it better.

But there is sometimes one thing that gets really on my nerves (sorry Staffpad): Spending over a grand (Staffpad plus Libraries) and don't have an official lists of all the articulation possible between the different Libraries is something that doesn't make any sense.

Cheers


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Mar 13, 2021)

...just remember another big one.

Adding more libraries (For ex. if Audiobro revamp LASS for Staffpad I will be the first in line, but also more sound design)

Let's keep dreaming..........


Cheers


----------

